#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Ξύλινα >  > > >  >  >  Ερώτηση για αρχείο ελέγχου ξύλινων ορθογωνικών διατομων που υπήρχε παλιότερα

## spcarydis

Συνάδελφοι, προσπαθώ να βρω το αρχείο

*Excel -* Έλεγχος ξύλινων ορθογωνικών διατομων με EC5
σε αυτό το Link http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...B3%CE%BF%CF%82

αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

έχει "κατέβει" ή μήπως υπάρχει κάπου αλλού και απλώς δεν μπορώ να το βρω?

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το αρχείο δεν είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο.

----------

